# [pbp d20pfrpg] legacy of fire, book 1, recruitment



## tahl_liadon (Aug 30, 2011)

.
recruitment open for pbp d20pfrpg, legacy of fire, book 1

(open until 07 sep, 19h59 edt -- see ya there!)
.


----------



## tahl_liadon (Sep 7, 2011)

10 hours remaining (close today at 19:59 edt).


----------



## tahl_liadon (Oct 10, 2011)

*legacy of fire, recruitment, round 2*

(pbp: d20pfsrd) will be hosted at myth weavers

recruitment 2: legacy of fire, book 1 <<< click for details and apply

closes 15 oct, or sooner if viable candidates found.

(check out campaign style and activities)

current active level 1 line up:
- barbarian
- ranger
- cleric
- wizard

thx


----------

